# Mp3 player help



## bubusam13 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, help me choose between these two mp3 players
1>Apple iPOD shuffle 4gen
2> Philips Spark

Storage is not my concern.
Music quality and and size is of my concern. I want it to be smaller and better music quality.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

shuffle is useless. works only with itunes sync and no display. Check Sansa clip+ and creative zen stone instead.


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 22, 2011)

Is the philips too not good?
Are Check Sansa clip+ and creative zen stone too small? Check Sansa clip+ doesnot look attractive in pics. I have not seen in really.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 22, 2011)

^^
What's your budget?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> Is the philips too not good?
> Are Check Sansa clip+ and creative zen stone too small? Check Sansa clip+ doesnot look attractive in pics. I have not seen in really.



Those two perfectly fit your requirement " I want it to be smaller and better music quality". both have one of the best SQ (clean and neutral) and you can always go for a headphone amplifier or good headphones for good sound quality.


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 22, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^
> What's your budget?



Not much. Rs 3000 at max... lower is better...  dont wanna spend much.
m getting all the above players below 3000


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 22, 2011)

Transcend T850 4GB MP4 Player @ 2.4k

Transcend 8GB Digital Music Player (MP650) @ 2.5k

Sansa Clip+ 2GB @ 2.4k and 8GB for just 3.3k


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your quick reply.
I forgot to mention one thing. I need a clip !


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> Thank you all for your quick reply.
> I forgot to mention one thing. I need a clip !



nothing beats clip+ then. small, has a clip, great music quality, microsd support....


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay... I m now convinced about sansa...  though I have a little problem on its looks...  haha... it doesnot look that nice 

Aniwz.. thanku all


----------



## Krow (Mar 3, 2011)

desiibond said:


> shuffle is useless. works only with itunes sync and no display.


I managed to sync an iPod Nano using foobar2000 with iPod Manager component installed. iTunes deleted.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ Can you please give a tutorial on how you did it? It will be great help to all nano users.


----------



## Krow (Mar 6, 2011)

I would have written a tutorial. But my experiments with foobar are still on.

Here's where I learned it from though: How To Use Your iPod with Foobar2000 - How-To Geek


----------

